# Another youtube



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6o0Nlzq1PU

This kid acts like his perents bought the car.

My factory BFs did the same thing.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Even worse. I think they say it belongs to a 'friend'.
And yes, 'buddy' is only half the word!:lol:


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

I wonder if that comes up in the carfax report??? just kiddin:cool


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

That was expensive laughter. I wonder where their next set of tires will come from? Big O? A beautiful car and a bunch of loose nuts.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Dumbasses!!

I did do burnouts just before I changed my tires with the same result but I pulled the rubber chord off before driving home to put on new tires. Who knows what kind of damage that piece of rubber could do to the car.


----------

